# Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 33 )



## ripjack13 (Aug 10, 2014)

Howdy,
This is a weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.

_Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer....
_
This weeks question is a 2 part question and kind of coincides with the last QotW,

*What books or magazines do you find useful for woodworking?* 
*&* 
*What book would you buy as a gift for a novice wood worker? *
*(turners, flat work, carvers, all of the above.)*





**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement...


----------



## Kevin (Aug 10, 2014)

Barb should be all over this one. She knows books.

I use books sometimes for inspiration but that's about it. I will use a timber structural engineering reference book when building if building with timbers but that's about it.

@BarbS

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 10, 2014)

I read anything and everything that I can get my hands on. Both for inspiration, and to learn new things. I am always trying new things that I have not done that I see in books and magazines. It does seem like I have built a lot of the projects in the wood workers journal magazine, don't know why that is, maybe they just showed a project that i needed at the time.
And then there's you tube...............

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 10, 2014)

I hate to say it but youtube is where I turn when I have a woodworking question. I always find the answer there too.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brink (Aug 10, 2014)

I read at a second grade level. 
But I can see pictures like a high school grad.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 10, 2014)

Brink said:


> I read at a second grade level.
> But I can see pictures like a high school grad.



You're not foolin anyone you know. Everyone knows your grandad was a reporter for the NYT back in the day . . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Aug 10, 2014)

Doesn't mean I can read.


----------



## cabomhn (Aug 10, 2014)

Up until now I haven't read anything directly related to woodworking. I am an extremely visual person so reading about something has little to no meaning to me when I comes to woodworking. Now youtube, I learn TONS from youtube, as I can quickly see and understand things and overall it is a great learning tool assuming there is a good video. I think a good book that would be awesome, is one that just has a little of all woodworking joints with pictures and the tools/bits etc. needed to make them, as well as different methods (handmade vs. power tools) and the required techniques. Haven't found that one yet but that would be super useful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 10, 2014)

The Legacy of the American Duck Call by Howard Harlan.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 10, 2014)

Old books and magazines- u tube very seldom- I learn best by reading it and then doing it- hopefully learning from mistakes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 10, 2014)

SENC said:


> The Legacy of the American Duck Call by Howard Harlan.



Dayummmm....a 149 dolla book!!! Yikes!


----------



## SENC (Aug 10, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Dayummmm....a 149 dolla book!!! Yikes!


That is the limited print signed edition. The regular is still damn steep at $90 - mainly marketed to high end collectors. That said, it is a gorgeous, extremely well done book if you're into the history of duck calls. An amazing collection of pictures of calls and pieces about callmakers organized by state and geography. They can be found used for less (thankfully!).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 10, 2014)

As a turner, I've found Richard Raffan's books "Turning Wood" and "Turning Bowls" to be very useful. Also, Ernie Conover's "The Frugal Woodturner".

The best I have, though, is Doc Green's "Fixtures and Chucks for Woodturning." What a great book -- he shows dozens of ways to get wood safely mounted on a lathe, many of them do-it-yourself things that you can make out of odd bits of wood left over from other projects.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## BarbS (Aug 11, 2014)

Here are a couple of my Favorites:
For beginners:
http://www.woodcentral.com/books/rae_wwwood.shtml ~Andy Rae
and for everyone:
http://www.woodcentral.com/books/chan.shtml ~Yeung Chan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (Aug 11, 2014)

SENC said:


> The Legacy of the American Duck Call by Howard Harlan.


You mean " abc's for dummies". Lol this is fun

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 11, 2014)

Believe it or not I can read but only Tom Sawyer and huckaberry Finn. I would just rather mess up and learn the hard way

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BrentWin (Aug 12, 2014)

I have found that newspapers are more helpful in my woodworking. I crumple it up and place it under a pile of my screw ups and in a few minutes, I am a better wood worker.

As for which woodworking book would I recommend? That is a difficult question. I have never read a woodworking book, so I don't have a very informed opinion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

